

Cadillac preps to take on Tesla, GM CEO says - 3am
http://www.autonews.com/article/20130923/OEM05/130929972/cadillac-preps-to-take-on-tesla-gm-ceo-says

======
Zhenya
This is nothing but great press for Tesla. GM feels threatened and is giving
even more attention to you. Great job Musk!

